# Moveable Baffles?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I came across this when looking into options on installing my baffles:

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_3/cav3i1/Baffles/baffles.htm

What's your thoughts on this?


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Looks like a pretty good idea ans fairly well thought out. As long as you are semi accurate with your measurements it should work great. The foam might need replaced every few years or so depending on how it holds up. Even the bests foams they use for diffrent tasks breaks down after a while (the old bose foam speaker surrounds come to mind). you could even upgrade to bigger sumps as long as you stayed within the same width (depth from the wall ... how ever you measure it LOL).


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I think over time the baffles will need to be readjusted, but no biggie..... unless you neglect it long enough that it will totally fall off....all depends on how good of a fitting it is.


----------

